# Phones with Glass Full-Around stupidness



## theFOoL (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi guys,

So this whole thing with the Phones being All Glass is stupid to me. Like my Step-Sister just had hers for a week and the back is Already broken. No insurance for our phones. The cost is too high. She said it'd cost 160 to repair it! Yes she has a case coming but too late now. both have S8 Plus here. At least mines not broken *Yet


----------



## NTM2003 (Dec 27, 2017)

That's why I went with the Google pixel 2 then the iPhone 8. But you can always buy cases for them to protect it.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 27, 2017)

Yeah but most don't want cases like that one youtuber who likes the no cases on his phones. He wants to view the Realness of our phones with no thickness which I don't mind just a little bit. I'd rather have a 5000mah Battery on mine but nope an't going to happen now since All these stupid trends now


----------



## NTM2003 (Dec 27, 2017)

Yea I read the reviews on the iPhone 8 before I upgraded alot people didn't like the glass so that's why I went for what I got which was a good choice.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 27, 2017)

I wanted the Pixel 2 but not in stock sadly


----------



## NTM2003 (Dec 27, 2017)

I got mine a few weeks before Xmas I was surprised it was still in stock but it's a good phone.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 27, 2017)

Lucky! Having the S8+ is okay I guess.  Just wanted something different you know that's *Not advertised


----------



## cdawall (Dec 27, 2017)

Don't drop your phone. I finally broke one of mine after years of good luck. Shit happens.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 27, 2017)

Now in days dropping a phone is like dropping your home computer in some way


----------



## Toothless (Dec 27, 2017)

This is why insurance is probably a smart thing for $400+ phones.

Source: I worked for a major cellular company.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 27, 2017)

Toothless said:


> This is why insurance is probably a smart thing for $400+ phones.
> 
> Source: I worked for a major cellular company.



Tri layer cases


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 27, 2017)

Meh, trends don't get forced on people.  "Trends" by definition are what the market want.  Companies don't just come up with this shit out of nowhere, there are focus groups and such.

That said, I would prefer a bigger battery too, but I acknowledge I am the minority and don't expect them to cater to me.  I just buy an external power pack or battery swappable LG-model if I really care.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 27, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> Meh, trends don't get forced on people.  "Trends" by definition are what the market want.  Companies don't just come up with this shit out of nowhere, there are focus groups and such.
> 
> That said, I would prefer a bigger battery too, but I acknowledge I am the minority and don't expect them to cater to me.  I just buy an external power pack or battery swappable LG-model if I really care.


That or a battery case that some companies make for phones.  I was wanting a ZeroLemon case for mine but it would be too thick


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 27, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> That or a battery case that some companies make for phones.  I was wanting a ZeroLemon case for mine but it would be too thick



I hear you.  That's why I love LG.  They still have some phones with swappable batteries and you can buy a separate charging station so you are always ready.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 28, 2017)

R-T-B said:


> I hear you.  That's why I love LG.  They still have some phones with swappable batteries and you can buy a separate charging station so you are always ready.



S5 myself, battery has been perfect


----------



## Totally (Dec 28, 2017)

Glass is just the newest stupid choice of material to build something that needs to be able to withstand abuse out of. It was the same story with aluminum, instead of shattering it was bending/distorting. Same problem, different material imo.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 28, 2017)

its a trend, now like glass, rgb anything
it looks good but not for durability


----------



## silkstone (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm a high school teacher and all of the older kids in my class have high-end cell phones, S8, iPhone X, etc. I think it's a status symbol.
The funny thing is, literally 80% of them have broken screens.


----------



## Toothless (Dec 28, 2017)

silkstone said:


> I'm a high school teacher and all of the older kids in my class have high-end cell phones, S8, iPhone X, etc. I think it's a status symbol.
> The funny thing is, literally 80% of them have broken screens.


Because 16-18 year olds totally need $500+ phones to watch porn and go on Facebook. /s


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 28, 2017)

I have a Galaxy S7, front + back seems to be Corning Gorilla Glass.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2017)

I personally like  phones from BLU and Alcatel. They're durable, easy to root/mod, generally have good specs, user replaceable batteries and microSD slots.


----------



## Readlight (Dec 28, 2017)

Next budget phones are samsung j2, lg k10, huawei 7x, xiaomi 5 if its get water, or you throw it from anger, give it to chaild, drop, then  your Money is waisted again. buying phone for higher price to the operator dont help. Its only milks your Money dont use it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 28, 2017)

umm.. usually the higher end phones are not meant for common folk. if you can afford to replace a broken part on your phone, then its def out of your pay grade.

most people buy expensive phones because, well, they have money saved up because they are boring and dont have any other hobbies.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> umm.. usually the higher end phones are not meant for common folk. if you can afford to replace a broken part on your phone, then its def out of your pay grade.
> 
> most people buy expensive phones because, well, they have money saved up because they are boring and dont have any other hobbies.


Those are incredibly short-sighted and narrow minded perspectives. They are also woefully inaccurate. I know someone who works at a fast food shop who has a new iPhone. They are not boring and have several "hobbies" and interests.


----------



## silentbogo (Dec 28, 2017)

I really hope I don't get any of those for repair... Hate replacing the front glass/ touch, but this enameled backpanel crap drives me nuts (and I have no idea where to get replacement panels locally).



silkstone said:


> The funny thing is, literally 80% of them have broken screens.


That's my everyday nightmarish ride on subway... About half of people have cracked screens (not just kids, but also adults).
But, that's what you get for talking on the phone while walking in subway during peak hours, or watching soap operas while walking on stairs.



de.das.dude said:


> umm.. usually the higher end phones are not meant for common folk.


It would've been true if stores did not offer no %  or low % payment plans on those. Now every stupid cashier at the grocery store, or janitor can afford Galaxy S8.
And most of the people I know, who can actually afford it, walk with whatever they bought 4-5 years ago. As an example, I walk with Xiaomi Mi4c, which I sandwiched-together from spare parts for $25 at my workshop.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 28, 2017)

de.das.dude said:


> . if you can afford to replace a broken part on your phone



Well my last phone that got "broken" was a Sony Ericsson E800i, the keypad stopped functioning properly.
Never had any broken smartphone with touch screen as long as I've been using them.
I don't buy new phones anymore, I just pay them off monthly with a bundle on contract.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 28, 2017)

I love full glass phones. Had Huawei Ascend P7 and now Xiaomi Mi5. Both full glass. It's just something about the feeling of glass. People who shatter back of the phone are also the sort of people who have front glass shattered on any other phone with plastic or metal back. Also, if I'll ever shatter any of mine, I'll buy a new one next day. I'd go insane if I'd have to walk around with a phone that has a glass shattered on any side of it.


----------



## FYFI13 (Dec 28, 2017)

Happy LG G6 owner here. Using tampered glass screen protector and simple silicon gel case - not a single scratch on my phone.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 28, 2017)

I've had the phones with the biggest screens at any given time and never managed to break one. I don't think it's all luck , most people people really don't pay much attention to their crap.


----------



## FYFI13 (Dec 28, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> I've had the phones with the biggest screens at any given time and never managed to break one. I don't think it's all luck , most people people really don't pay much attention to their crap.


Exactly. Plus when buying really expensive phone you should either get insurance or some kind of protective case for it.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 28, 2017)

Like my phone... it has the screen issue when S8+ were released.  The damn Verizon store kept them for people who don't know about the issue.  My parents didn't know so they went with them but I'm kinda fine with it as its like a TN panel screen so but who's got to look at it from the side anyway


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 28, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> My parents didn't know so they went with them but I'm kinda fine with it as its like a TN panel screen so but who's got to look at it from the side anyway



AMOLED screens always have color shifts when looked at off axis , on bigger displays it becomes even more evident. I wouldn't call it an issue but rather an inherit fault in this particular display technology.

Even the almighty and supposed flawless 1000$ iPhone X has it , because it's OLED as well.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 28, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> AMOLED screens always have color shifts when looked at off axis , on bigger displays it becomes even more evident. I wouldn't call it an issue but rather an inherit fault in this particular display technology.
> 
> Even the almighty and supposed flawless 1000$ iPhone X has it , because it's OLED as well.


Didn't have the issue on my LG G4 so but yeah it's a bigger screen so I get it


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 28, 2017)

That one had an IPS panel as far as I know , that's why you didn't see that.

Basically you can pick your poison :

LCD : 
- uneven backlight 
- more power hungry 
- not so great blacks and contrast 
- filcker

OLED :
- worse color accuracy 
- color shift
- uneven color uniformity 
- burn-in


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 28, 2017)

I really don't get why companies have this trend of wanting/needing bigger/taller screens?


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 28, 2017)

It was quite idiotic for some time but now making them taller with wider aspect ratios and smaller bezels is a welcome thing. For the first time they put bigger screens without making the entire phone bigger.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> I really don't get why companies have this trend of wanting/needing bigger/taller screens?


Same here. Bigger, I get to a point. I have a 5.5" screen and a 6" would be pushing it. I do have a 7" Phablet, but it stays at home as an effective "Home" phone.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 28, 2017)

If they make 7" phones that's like this then I'm out


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> If they make 7" phones that's like this then I'm out


LOL! Nice.
This is the one I was talking about; https://www.amazon.com/BLU-Advance-A7-Unlocked-Smartphone/dp/B0749Y4TXV


----------



## Flow (Dec 28, 2017)

"Phones with Glass Full-Around stupidness"

Yeah, seems normal human behaviour. We've had these practices numerous times in the past, like with "new" sliders for volume/trebble and bass on hifi equipement. Ofcourse it all broke down early.
Then phones that needed to be smaller and smaller. To a point you could barely dial numbers. And at a cost of screen real estate.
Now the all glass phones.

So yeah, it's quite normal to drop your Phone by accident. I've dropped my iphone6+ 2 or 3 times, but was protected by the case. My s8+ is still in one piece, but I don't use it for work.

The sad part is you're mostly tied to these practices and have to wait for a better and more durable solution.
Wireless charging is the new buzz nowadays, though I don't use it nor have a need for it. But untill they discover an alternative solution for this, we will be stuck with the all glass phones.
I mean, just look at the iPhone 10, that notch, it's plain stupid. Was there really no other way around that?
Plain stupidness allright.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 28, 2017)

Yeah what was the point of the iPhone 10 anyway. Hmm so what's next for the phones? Clearly Apple wanted a finger scanner on the screen but our technology isn't there yet.  Maybe a better battery technology?


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 28, 2017)

Flow said:


> Plain stupidness allright.



They are just trade-offs between functionality and design , not stupidity. What would have been stupid for example is making an all glass phone without wireless charging.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 28, 2017)

The *Stupid design of wireless charging is it won't charge with a case unless the case has its own bypass for it.  Plus it's slow.  Cable is always fester


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 28, 2017)

You are correct , however my point is these things aren't stupid in an fully "objective" manner.

Sure we each have our own little things that we consider stupid in one way or another , like for example how I totally fail to see the point of putting displays with resolutions higher than 1080p. On my S8+ I literally cannot tell the difference between 1080p and 1440p and I have pretty good eyesight. It's all just unnecessary power consumption for the GPUs which has to push more pixels.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 28, 2017)

Here's the thing.... I think the whole down-graded the screen Res on the settings menu is a full load of BS! Does it actually save battery life? or is it just a poor gimmick?


----------



## FYFI13 (Dec 28, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> The *Stupid design of wireless charging is it won't charge with a case unless the case has its own bypass for it.  Plus it's slow.  Cable is always fester


My Nexus 5 (or 5X) used to charge no problem while in a case. Sadly EU version of LG G6 doesn't have wireless charging, i used to like it. Ofcourse, wired charging is quite faster, but there are situations where wireless charging is can be handy too.


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 28, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> Here's the thing.... I think the whole down-graded the screen Res on the settings menu is a full load of BS! Does it actually save battery life? or is it just a poor gimmick?



It does when it comes down to on screen time , especially if you play games and such. Other than that not much.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 28, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Those are incredibly short-sighted and narrow minded perspectives. They are also woefully inaccurate. I know someone who works at a fast food shop who has a new iPhone. They are not boring and have several "hobbies" and interests.


Amazing that someone who works at a fast food place can afford a new iphone. Must be one of those people who fall in the 80% that doesnt have enough to fix their car from savings.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 29, 2017)

I have a tri layer Haocoo Case on my SM-G900T, dropped it at most 3 times since ive owned the phone, case has protected it.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 29, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> I personally like  phones from BLU and Alcatel. They're durable, easy to root/mod, generally have good specs, user replaceable batteries and microSD slots.


thats rare for now, most now has fix battery, some dont have microsd, the spec is close each other like you add $10 and got better phone, add more $10 for better phone and so and so


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2017)

micropage7 said:


> thats rare for now, most now has fix battery, some dont have microsd, the spec is close each other like you add $10 and got better phone, add more $10 for better phone and so and so


Yeah, I'd rather not have a phone at all than tolerate that kind of nonsense.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 29, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, I'd rather not have a phone at all than tolerate that kind of nonsense.



I say let Apple do their own thing and demand Samsung to go back to Pre S6 days


----------



## Upgrayedd (Dec 29, 2017)

Running a LG Optimus G (G1) Immediately put an otterbox on. Dropped down wooden basement steps 3 times to concrete, twice on face. Twice in the toilet. Been going for 4 1/2 years. No shatters, nothing. Running it until it dies.

Will be passing on the glass phones EZ. Waiting for something nice without all the weird bio-metric crap after Optimus dies.


----------



## Vario (Dec 29, 2017)

They make these phones so they are hold to hold onto.  I find if they are too thin and too slippery it is impossible.  Then you have to add a rubber case, which adds back the thickness, why not just make the phone thicker to begin with, atleast it would have a larger battery.  The marketing trumps engineering.  In the old days you could basically throw a flip phone and it would still work.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 29, 2017)

Vario said:


> They make these phones so they are hold to hold onto.  I find if they are too thin and too slippery it is impossible.  Then you have to add a rubber case, which adds back the thickness, why not just make the phone thicker to begin with, atleast it would have a larger battery.  The marketing trumps engineering.  In the old days you could basically throw a flip phone and it would still work.



My phone was easy to hold, just that no one intends on dropping them but it happens, I have a case on mine for peace of mind as it beats paying 200-$250+ for a new phone or risk putting in a non true samsung screen because it claimed to be a real Samsung Original.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> I say let Apple do their own thing and demand Samsung to go back to Pre S6 days


You know they're not going too. They desperately want to beat Apple at their own game.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 29, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> You know they're not going too. They desperately want to beat Apple at their own game.



I honestly dont care about water proofing as the case I have repells water anyway.

Whats funny Is Samsung had already beat apple so many times I see no point in it anymore, I think them being so warried about what Apple Does Truly hinders their Innovations.

My biggest choice in Samsung was the Functions and UI of Touchwiz. I'm still on 4.4.2 as 6.0-7.1 looks too applelish or Windows phonish...


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 29, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> You know they're not going too. They desperately want to beat Apple at their own game.


I'd say Xiaomi is better at that.


----------

